
Thread about Apple and the core behind their vision, by Steven Sinofsky - seapunk
https://twitter.com/stevesi/status/1160453536137695232
======
seapunk
Compiled here:
[https://threader.app/thread/1160453536137695232](https://threader.app/thread/1160453536137695232)

